# Front fog lights installation



## Sateh (May 2, 2010)

Hello fellows,
I need to know what are the procedures to take in order to install new front fog lights for my new 2010 tiida / versa 1.6l. Do I have to do any wiring? Or simply plug the bulbs, and replace the light switch near the steering wheel? Thanks.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Sateh said:


> Hello fellows,
> I need to know what are the procedures to take in order to install new front fog lights for my new 2010 tiida / versa 1.6l. Do I have to do any wiring? Or simply plug the bulbs, and replace the light switch near the steering wheel? Thanks.


Find out from your dealer if the car is prewired for fogs, if it is then you just have to get the fog lights and the headlight switch. If not, then you have to wire it up yourself.


----------



## Sateh (May 2, 2010)

Thanks man, i have displaced the original cover of the fog lights, and found a plug behind it attached to some harness that is not used. Do you think it is the one?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Sateh said:


> Thanks man, i have displaced the original cover of the fog lights, and found a plug behind it attached to some harness that is not used. Do you think it is the one?


Yes, most likely it is prewired. Check on both sides and see if you see another harness that looks just like this one.


----------



## Sateh (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I will let you know when I check this out.


----------



## nipponrider (May 31, 2010)

I am thinking of installing fog lights for my 2010 Versa, this is want I found on another Nissan site, hope this helps.


----------



## beeeeence (Jul 23, 2010)

the foglights should be prewired already, so just find those wires, detach them from the OEM fogs, and attach your own fogs! simple as that 


_____________________
Headlights and Tail Lights


----------

